# Betta Poems and short stories.



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm new and just wanted to share my passion for betta's in a an artistic way...I'm open for any comments on how to make my poems better, i also plan to write a few short stories. ^^



Here I sit, trapped by some unknown force
Made to live in a place entirely too small for me
Its dirty and it makes me feel sick
Some days I wonder if I'll live another day

I'm Surrounded by hateful others
sickly others,
sometimes even dead others.
It feels like I go around in circles
going nowhere as I move in this place

It feels like I'm always being watched
sometimes my sight is blocked by hands on the window
Eyes constantly staring at me
Its like I'm here for sale.

I move, the world a blur to me 
now only one set of hands hold me for a while
from what I can see through the fingers
I'm moving out from the hateful sickly others
Have I been chosen?

As the world stops
I find myself being tossed into another
I'm still trapped
but its bigger, 
Its clean
I feel better
I feel like I'm at home


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I wasn't expecting it, and…I don't think he was either. In my mind it was completely spontaneous and, not even my idea at first. I walk through the fish secton at Petco and look at some small guppies. It was what I was here for anyways. But I notice My mother standing in front of a rack. While there, she's eyeing a small cup. She takes it out of its place in the rack and slowly turns it around to get a better look at the creature inside. I walk over and look over her shoulder inquisitively as a smile comes across her face. She turns around and shows me the creature inside. "It's a betta fish….." I say slowly and curiously. "I know, I think he's cute and, he matches my hair." She joked at me. I get my face closer to the cup to look at this bright completely red betta. He was swimming around in circles, he was certainly energetic compared to the other fish around here. His eyes were nice and clear and he had the most beautiful fins I had ever seen. I look up at the top of the cup and smile" A half-moon double tail huh? He's really cute…."I Mutter to myself as I take the cup from my mother. "I thought you might like him." She said with a large smile on her face. We soon walked over to a small flip book that was on display near another rack of bettas. As I hold the small cup close to me, I look through the flip book with my mother commenting on what we both thought was needed, before finally deciding on what we needed. As we're walking around, a name comes into my head. "Lets name him Grell." I say aloud to my mother. She stops in her tracks and thinks for a moment before nodded. "Its certainly a fitting name." She says as she holds a tank, gravel, food, fresh betta water and other betta paraphernalia in a basket. We quickly make our way over to the check out, but of course there is a line. As I wait in line to buy this little guy I shift from one foot to the other, completely impatient. I hear a next from the cashier and we walk over. I say nothing as I watch the bill being rung up. The swipe of a card, a few pushes of the buttons and this little guy was finally mine. As I slowly walk to the car, trying not to jostle Grell too much I look to my mother and laugh slightly. "Since when does a trip for guppies turn into a new betta fish?" I ask. My mother just laughs and shakes her head. "I have no idea."


----------

